# Speaking of RARE T-Jet Arms....



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Since Arms were just brought up in a couple of other threads, it got me wondering....
I've worked on just over 200 T-Jet Chassis in the past couple years, some were ones "I" acquired for myself, some were ones I worked on and restored for Friends- who either kept them or sold them on Ebay.
ANYWAY, out of ALL those T-Jet Chassis, I ONLY ran across "ONE" Single Lam arm ! Ahhhh...are they That rare, or.....? LOL- like a fool, I traded that Arm plate away, because it was slow, but ran ok otherwise.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Definitely not common. Out of the thousands that have passed through my hands, I've only had about 5 or 6 of them. All were over 20 ohms. Another rarity is red-lam TJet arm. Looks a lot like an AFX arm. I've had a couple of christmas tree red-lams.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

red lam with green wire is rare in t-jets?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

alpink said:


> red lam with green wire is rare in t-jets?


If so let the bidding begin, I bet I have a hundred of the red/green combos. 

As for the single lams I have several, they are slow at best, but still a neat piece. I have seen them on ebay as well, cant see that I have seen one sell as I thought they were always over priced.

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah man, I have a nearly full case of lighted t-jets with red lam green wire arms! LOL


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

He's talking about red lams with xmas tree windings, I've had a few, but they were always bad!

JS


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey! Someone finally read the whole thing. Thanks, JS


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*total idea?*



ajd350 said:


> Definitely not common. Out of the thousands that have passed through my hands, I've only had about 5 or 6 of them. All were over 20 ohms. Another rarity is red-lam TJet arm. Looks a lot like an AFX arm. I've had a couple of christmas tree red-lams.


with all due respect ....
" Another rarity is red-lam TJet arm." has a period at the end of the sentence making it a complete idea, indicating that any and all t-jet arms with red lams are rare.

"Looks a lot like an AFX arm. " again has a period at the end of the sentence making it look like a complete and separate idea that is misleading in context of the arm appearing to be AFX. AFX red lam arms usually have either gold or red wire, but not multiple color wires on one arm. so a christmas tree arm wouldn't really resemble an AFX arm.

" I've had a couple of christmas tree red-lams." seems to indicate a portion of 'red lam arms' have christmas (multiple color wires) tree winds which allows for all the rest not included in this group that have 'red lams' to be other color wires but still rare for a t-jet.

now then a sentence as such *another rarity is red lam T-jet arm with christmas tree winds*. would certainly specify exactly that.

all that being said, I can read.
"Hey! Someone finally read the whole thing."
I can read between the lines.
"He's talking about red lams with xmas tree windings, I've had a few, but they were always bad!"
I can make jokes.
"yeah man, I have a nearly full case of lighted t-jets with red lam green wire arms! LOL"
I can be sarcastic.
" red lam with green wire is rare in t-jets? "
:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

.....or more simply put, my syntax was awkward and disjointed. I consider myself duly chastened. ( Hanging my head in shame)


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Alpink, you are totally correct on the grammar usage. A misplaced period, or a missing comma can totally change the meaning of a sentence.



alpink said:


> with all due respect ....
> " Another rarity is red-lam TJet arm." has a period at the end of the sentence making it a complete idea, indicating that any and all t-jet arms with red lams are rare.
> 
> "Looks a lot like an AFX arm. " again has a period at the end of the sentence making it look like a complete and separate idea that is misleading in context of the arm appearing to be AFX. AFX red lam arms usually have either gold or red wire, but not multiple color wires on one arm. so a christmas tree arm wouldn't really resemble an AFX arm.
> ...


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Uh, Van, I was agreeing with him. Point made and taken.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Al, sorry, I get carried away sometime.
I hope you will forgive me.
I always like your point of view.
please don't be inhibited by my nature.
originally i was just trying to be funny about the red lam deal. but I turned it into a lesson and that was unnecessary.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

No problem, Mr Pink. You were correct at the core of it and I consider it a closed matter. Now where were we....oh yeah, armatures......LOL


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Heres a goofy little tidbit, I never looked into or cared about the wire or lam colors. I remember seeing the blue one which I thought was an oddball (i think its the dragsters).
But while at a race at SwamperGenes, I was going to race my afx porsche carrera, the black/white/maroon one, it was one of my favorites as a kid. But it had a the green wires and told I couldn't race it. Weird thing was my afx Corvette #12 was my next choice to run and it was lots faster with a regular arm, just fishtailed a lil bit.
Ok, my stories over. sorry but I wanted to add something to the thread, lol.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for adding something to the thread that didn't detract from the original topic.
I myself, like to collect and learn about the various different arms used by aurora and other pancake builders. I've always been more of an under the hood kinda guy than a Bodyworker...


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

........edit.......


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome to stinky slots.
hojoe


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

ajd350 said:


> Uh, Van, I was agreeing with him. Point made and taken.


I was not pointing a finger at you at all. I was just reiterating that Alpink is right, grammatical syntax is very important.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

ajd350 said:


> I like to hide little cars in my bum.


I did not post this. I see someone has figured out how to hijack my ID.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

change your password on a different computer than you usually use.


----------

